# Different prints for different fabrics?



## cpayne08 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hello everyone, just a pretty quick question I was wondering what would be the best print method to use for each of these blends of shirts?

100% Polyester?

100% Micro-Modal?

50% Polyester, 25% Cotton, 25% Rayon?

90% Cotton, 10% Lycra?

any post is helpful thank you for any input.


----------



## rklovestruck (May 1, 2015)

It depends on the art / graphic. For us screen printing would work with all of those if you have an order of 12 or more and as long as the art is 1-4 spot colors.

If the art is full color (with gradients and photographs, etc) or under 12 items then:

100% Polyester- dye sublimation on white or light colors
50% Polyester, 25% Cotton, 25% Rayon- could be DTG printed but would look distressed / white ink tends to take on the color of the garment
90% Cotton, 10% Lycra- DTG. We recommend DTG printing for 80-100% cotton.


----------

